# What Type Are You?



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 16, 2012)

You must have speakers or headphones to take this test.  It only takes a couple minutes.

http://www.pentagram.com/what-type-are-you/


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 16, 2012)

No takers so far huh? Ok... I'll bite.... 

Well, I couldn't find it funny, and *YAWNS* waited for it to come up... the finger in the back ground was nice. Which basically said that it wasn't to be taken seriously.  My supposed font type is Plastica. Actually I prefer comic sans myself (as you can see).

Why the hell aren't stuff like this captioned or at least subtitled for the hearing impaired? :miffer: (just made me come up with a new thread -- coming soon to a Study near you)


----------



## fenglong (Feb 27, 2012)

Hmm... looks like the unexpected server error type. Is that bad? =(


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 28, 2012)

I guess I am Architype Van Doesburg.


----------

